

If I were Craig Newmark (CraigsList.org), I would … - james-singh
http://james-singh.com/2012/12/16/if-i-were-craig-newmark-i-would/

======
yefim323
...do nothing. It seems to be working.

~~~
james-singh
Before posting this topic, I thought making CL social would make it better.
Then, I watched a video documentary about CL on youtube, and I felt that being
unsocial, and anonymous posts is what's propelling craigslist. So, you're
probably right about doing nothing.

------
b0o
add some moderators, or get better ones.

Theres a bunch of junk on cl. Blatant ads, ads that tell people to go to other
websites (ebay), and i especially hate the use of "keywords" that have nothing
to do with the item

------
aitoehigie
link bait

